# air suspension issues...



## bigmouthGTI (Oct 4, 2009)

so, the compressor in the allroad won't run due to the compressor temp sensor being faulty. It's telling the susp control module that the compressor is 100 to 122 degrees celcius which shuts it down until the compressor cools. It is clearly not at that temp. The temp sensor is not available seperately from audi and have not been able to locate one aftermarket. Has anybody been able to work around this by, say, building a temp sensor or putting a resistor in the wiring to fool the control module? The module is being fooled right now but in the wrong direction. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

